# Eso lo dice usted...



## Hildergarn

Como traduciría al alemán: *Eso lo dice usted. Un oportunista. Un arribista sin escrúpulos !!!*

Saludos


----------



## gaer

Hildergarn said:


> Como traduciría al alemán: *Eso lo dice usted. Un oportunista. Un arribista sin escrúpulos !!!*
> 
> Saludos


Please wait for natives, but this might be close:

Ich habe es Dir/Ihnen doch gesagt. Ein Opportunist. Ein Parvenü/Emporkömmling [gesellschaftlicher Aufsteiger] ohne Skrupel/Gewissensbisse!!!

I told you! An opportunist. A social-climber/parvenu without srupples.

Gaer


----------



## elroy

Gaer, you misunderstood the first sentence: 





gaer said:


> Ich habe es Dir/Ihnen doch gesagt. Das sagen Sie! Ein Opportunist. Ein Parvenü/Emporkömmling [gesellschaftlicher Aufsteiger] ohne Skrupel/Gewissensbisse!!! (oder "ein skrupelloser Parvenü")
> 
> I told you! That's what you say! An opportunist. A social-climber/parvenu without scruples.


 By the way, it has to be "Sie" because it's "usted" in Spanish.


----------



## Hildergarn

So, in other words, the sentence in German will be: 
Das sagen Sie? Ein Opportunist. Ein Emporkömmling ohne Skrupel!!! 

Correct?


----------



## elroy

Hildergarn said:


> So, in other words, the sentence in German will be:
> Das sagen Sie! Ein Opportunist. Ein Emporkömmling ohne Skrupel!!!
> 
> Correct?


 Yes.  Or "ein skupelloser Emporkömmling" for the last part.


----------



## gaer

elroy said:


> Gaer, you misunderstood the first sentence: By the way, it has to be "Sie" because it's "usted" in Spanish.


Oops! Well, I'm never going to be any wiz in Spanish, but that's pretty basic. I think for once I got the German right. How ironic. 

Gaer


----------



## AGATHA2

Hildergarn said:


> So, in other words, the sentence in German will be:
> Das sagen Sie? Ein Opportunist. Ein Emporkömmling ohne Skrupel!!!
> 
> Correct?


So gefällt es mir noch besser:

Ein Opportunist, ein skrupelloser Emporkömmling

schöne Grüße


----------



## gaer

AGATHA2 said:


> So gefällt es mir noch besser:
> 
> Ein Opportunist, ein skrupelloser Emporkömmling
> 
> schöne Grüße


Interesting. The word "scrupleless" is very rare in English.

We would have to say something like "unethical opportunist" 

Gaer


----------



## heidita

Cambiaría el principio un poco, acorde con el español:

Das müssen Sie gerade sagen! Ein Opportunist! Ein skrupelloser Emporkömmling!


----------

